# Bit braces and round shank bits



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd like to get a bit brace. Which ones can use new round shank bits? I've read some can, some need tapered. I'd like to be able to use easily available new bits in case I can't find older bits.

Also, I've been looking on ebay and there are quite a few different braces. I've been looking mostly at Stanley and it seems like there's a never ending list of model numbers. Are there some that are more desirable than others due to better quality? I was bidding on a North Brothers but it shot up from $31 with me winning to $100! Is that worth it? Not that I'm paying that kinda money for one when I can get a perfectly good Stanley or other brand for a quarter of the price.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Or do the hex shank bits work like the tapered bits?


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

yu gotta find one with a 3 jaw chuck.

or else frequent the flea markets and find tapered tang "bit stock" drills. like these…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-4-Vintage-Small-Twist-Drill-Bits-for-Brace-INV-6225-/181295597757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a360f48bd

Eric, who does indulge in such boring esoterica a little bit.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

LV sells them new but they are not cheap.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also some of the better braces will hold round shank bits.

North Brothers or Stanley 2100 or 2101s Yankee Braces for example
Millers Falls HoldAll Braces or Lion Chuck Braces.
Pexto or PS&W Sampson braces. Look for 80XX or 82XX series braces.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a short write-up in my blog

http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/38126

Also, on the early North Brothers 2100s. Around $100 is the going price if they are in good condition. They are one of the best production braces made. I have several of them and they are really nice.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

The North Brothers went for $127.50.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

So are the Bell Systems versions of the North Brothers good to go?

I read your blog…so many different models. Excluding the North Brothers due to cost, could you or someone throw up a top 5 or 10 list for some really good users to look for? I'm scouring ebay at the moment and will look here in the classifieds as well as some old tool dealers on the net, but with so many options, my head's kinda swimming here. I hate being such a newb. I'm trying to read up and learn about these things and at the same time quickly try to add a few tools to my collection so I can start working some wood.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Stanley 923 vs 945?


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Also, same model, different chuck. In this case, the Stanley 923. One better than the other?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Stanley has a version of the 2101. Later in production the quality dropped off.

On the 923 vs. 945 I would be concerned about how well they would hold round shank bits. The top chuck appears to be better quality.

In addition to the Yankee Braces I would look for one of these…

Millers Falls - Holdall brace with Leland Universal jaws.
Nos. 729 - 734; 729A - 734A

Millers Falls - Lion brace with Leland Universal jaws.
Nos. 769 - 774; 770A - 773A
Nos. 870 - 873; 870A - 873A
Nos. 1769 - 1773
Nos. 1870 - 1872

Millers Falls - Master Ratchet brace with Leland Universal jaws.
Nos. 830 - 833; 830A - 833A
Nos. 8130 - 8133

Peck, Stow, and Wilcox (also P. S. & W and PEXTO) braces with the Sampson chuck and jaws. 8000 or 8200 Series (e.g. 8010, 8012, 8210, 8212)

Another Stanley to look for is the 813.

Have you seen Andy's Blog?

http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/24957


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, I did check out his blog. Lots of good info. I really liked the series he did on refurbing a brace. Gives me the confidence that I can do it myself if I find one that's a bit crusty. I'll keep looking. Just wish there wasn't so many options. Would make choosing one a bit easier…lol


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

How are the Craftsman braces that are made by Millers Falls? What model are they comparable to?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Have you decided what size you are looking for? What application are you thinking.

6" - Screws and fasteners
8" - smaller bits, more speed
10" - Most common general brace
12" - More Power slower
14" - Large bits even more power (e.g. Dog Holes)
16" or Whimble - Very large holes

Personally, I would look for one of the Millers Falls Lion or HoldAll models listed above.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I've seen some of the craftsman that look like Lion Braces. Not owned one. There should be a ton of the old millers falls around.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This looks like a Lion. Finish does not appear as nice as original

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Craftsman-Millers-Falls-No-10-Racheting-Brace-Drill-6-Auger-Drill-Bits-/281244401313?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417b78fea1


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Price to high but a good brace

ww.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CA-1910-MILLERS-FALLS-MASTER-RATCHET-BIT-BRACE-No-832-10-INCH-SWEEP-/161194708523?pt=LHDefaultDomain0&hash=item2587f40e2b


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

8" holdall but handle issue…

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Millers-Falls-Ratcheting-Bit-Brace-No-733-8-in-Nice-Original-Condition-/261363975878?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cda81c6c6


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm thinking 10" for the fist one. Then maybe grabbing a 12" and 8" eventually to round out the group. Not sure I'd have a real need for anything else. Might still be cool to get a nice collection of them though.

As far as what I've looked at…I do like the looks of the Millers Falls best.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

That Craftsman is the one I saw that prompted me to ask about them. Especially since it had some bits with it.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

These are the two I was looking at the most…I like the more expensive one better for some reason…appears to be in better shape despite the finish but I'm not really wanting to spend that much if I can avoid it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Millers-Falls-Holdall-Brace-Drill-/151204364196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23347b7fa4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Miller-Falls-HOLDALL-NO-732-RATCHET-Brace-drill-1910-patent-/171198264189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27dc36337d


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Ebay seems a bit thin on braces. You might also try some local antique stores to see what is around.

For Bits.

Keep your eyes out for one of these sets
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Russell-Jennings-Auger-Bits-Set-No-32-1-2-Quarters-No-100-Stanley-Drill-/121249072220?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3b02045c

6" braces are really nice. Pick one up is you see one that is inexpensive.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, planning to hit some local places soon. Not too many but there's a few.

Found this one…looks great but maybe a little high at $40? It's a Millers Falls No. 732.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

That bit set is pretty sweet. Found a 11 bit Irwin set for $75 in a roll. I'd build a nice box for my bits when I find a set if not in one already.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

NOS Millers Falls 732

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Millers-Falls-732B-10-inch-hand-drilling-brace-NOS-1970-s-vintage-/191027908368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7a268f10


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It is a Late model hold all… Would think a bit high.

On the Bits in the box, it is the bits that are the target more than the box. The Russel Jennings are very nice quality compared to other bits including Irwin… I got mine for $35 or so. Keep your eyes out when you are out and about.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Which is too high? The picture or the NOS I linked to?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

the NOS… build quality has dropped.

I like the one in the photo.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

And by the way…I really appreciate all the help!


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Are you kidding?

My Miller Falls HOLDALL NO. 732 cost me $5 at the local flea market.

It took me all of 5 minutes to clean out the grunge and show the guy that sold it to me how the reversible ratchet worked.
I hate to say it, but in almost all other respects he was a knowledgeable tool guy.

He has 3 or 4 other braces of differing model I may go up and look at next month when the flea market is open.

Bits I buy by the dozen, clean up a bit, check them out and if I can sharpen them I do. If not I'll either toss them in the recycle bin or sell them off again foe $10/dozen or less.

This ain't rocket surgery. My old Ohio? with two jaws will grip a a new, round, 1/4" drill bit quite well, although I did need to clean out the grooves in the chuck. They were full of crud from years and years of unmentionable abuse!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Armandhammer, You are welcome.

I've gotten great deals at flea markets as well if you have the time to look. Harder to do if you're looking on eBay or the flea markets are closed for the winter where you are at.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

The thing is finding them locally and for $5. Maybe you got lucky, maybe that's the norm…I don't know. First of all I'm new to this so I'm trying to learn, second, I don't live in an area with flea markets. There might be one or two within a two hour drive and there's a sprinkling of antique stores but in my experience looking around in them…they want to think that anything over 25 years old is made of gold and charge accordingly. So honestly, my chances of a $5 Brace of any quality are pretty slim. That's not to say I'm not going to look and try…I just don't anticipate much luck. I don't want to pay $50 for one…but if it's the difference between getting and not getting a nice user brace that will last me a very long time…well…I'll cough up the cash. Gotta pay to play.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Grabbed a North Bros 2101 for $30 so I'm a happy camper. Now I need some bits.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Glad you got the Yankee. You should really like it.


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah…for that price and everything I've read about it…no way I could pass it up.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Let me know how you like it when it gets here.


----------

